# Any leads on hiring for COVID 19 stuff for EMS?



## SandpitMedic (Mar 28, 2020)

Looking to see what’s out there.

I saw one from OnsiteOHS... anyone know of any other contract agencies that are spot hiring medics or EMTs? This is for COVID related jobs... not for AMR or your department.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2020)

CAL-MAT






						CAL-MAT Central California | EMSA
					






					emsa.ca.gov


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 28, 2020)

I believe NY -- Long Island, specifically -- and NJ are recruiting for COVID-related work.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 28, 2020)

Any contract agencies?


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 28, 2020)

For Paramedics:






						Join Our Team - CrowdRx: Event Medical Services
					






					crowdrxcareers-amr.icims.com
				




and for EMTs (each go to different position in a different state):





						Join Our Team - CrowdRx: Event Medical Services
					






					crowdrxcareers-amr.icims.com
				









						Join Our Team - CrowdRx: Event Medical Services
					






					crowdrxcareers-amr.icims.com
				









						Join Our Team - CrowdRx: Event Medical Services
					






					crowdrxcareers-amr.icims.com


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 28, 2020)

NYC COVID-19 Response — Paradocs Event Medical Services
					

ParaDocs stands committed to providing support to our NYC community and is prepared to deploy healthcare professionals to assist in all facets of the response to this coronavirus outbreak. Candidates interested in assisting can complete this form to be considered for support assignments.




					www.paradocsworldwide.com


----------



## Tigger (Mar 28, 2020)

A large hospital network in Colorado has an apparently large list of temp openings: https://external-centura.icims.com/...edirect=false&jan1offset=-420&jun1offset=-360


----------



## Newparamedic (Mar 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CAL-MAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Cal Mat deployment payed or is it volunteer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2020)

Newparamedic said:


> Is the Cal Mat deployment payed or is it volunteer.


From what I understand it is paid.


----------



## Newparamedic (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 30, 2020)

CALMAT is paid. Think of months long.
AMI is hiring also. They get days off.


----------



## Sled Driver (Mar 31, 2020)

MEDCOR is hiring paid

COVID-19 Call screeners $15-17
On Site COVID-19 Screeners $30-35


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm not the point of contact for this and only know what's below. I received this in an email and figured I'd pass it along.

Caliburn International aims to empower our clients by actively leveraging our broad range of services. With our global presence, we have career opportunities across the world which can lead to a unique, exciting and fulfilling career path. Pick your path today! To see what career opportunities we have available, explore below to find your next career!



CHS/Caliburn is looking for qualified candidates to fill the positions below in support of the NYC COVID-19 emergency response.



Certified Nursing Assistant (CNA)
$39.55/hr, plus overtime.
https://chsmedical.hua.hrsmart.com/h...ing/view/12416


Registered Nurse
$95.19/hr, plus overtime.
https://chsmedical.hua.hrsmart.com/h...ing/view/12429


Licensed Vocational Nurses (LPN/LVN)
$44.89/hr, plus overtime.
https://chsmedical.hua.hrsmart.com/h...ing/view/12420


EMT-Paramedic
$53.21/hr, plus overtime.
https://chsmedical.hua.hrsmart.com/h...ing/view/12441


EMT- Advanced / Basic
$41.09/hr, plus overtime
https://chsmedical.hua.hrsmart.com/h...ing/view/12458


Nurse Supervisors (Charge Nurse)
$104.71/hr, plus overtime.
https://chsmedical.hua.hrsmart.com/h...ing/view/12465
Additional Information

CERTIFICATIONS MUST BE CURRENT.
Lodging and transportation is provided.
Per diem is provided.


If you are interested, please contact Greg Nall (Greg.Nall@janusgo.com / 865-399-5786) or Taylor Morton (Taylor.Morton@janusgo.com / 865-399-7139)


----------



## Newparamedic (Apr 1, 2020)

I am definitely signing up


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 2, 2020)

Good ol’ CHS! (Caliburn)


----------



## csmjr91090 (Apr 2, 2020)

Anyone who is familiar with the CAL-MAT teams, what role (i.e. duties while on deployment) does an EMT typically fill for them?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 3, 2020)

For this, CNA level PT care. Same for paramedics.


----------



## Newparamedic (Apr 3, 2020)

Bro that sucks. But the pay is good and good for med school resume.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 6, 2020)

Yea, that’s above too. 
I think they’ve got all they need though.
A couple of us tried with no dice. 



ExpatMedic0 said:


> screenshot


----------



## Newparamedic (Apr 6, 2020)

I still havent recieved a response from caliburn. I called and sent a message and still nothing.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 6, 2020)

I am trying to post up more NYC jobs, but my threads are being deleted.
No organization, just lots of dupes.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 6, 2020)

Newparamedic said:


> I still havent recieved a response from caliburn. I called and sent a message and still nothing.


You aren't the only one man. When these things go down you have to be quick. As far as I can tell based on lack of response from them to multiple people is they have their slots filled.
Stay tuned though, there are folks who have signed up that will not go once the deployment hits, and those positions will open back up. When responders get sick and can't work, those positions will also open back up.

Also, COVID isnt going anywhere. There will be more jobs and opportunities to help.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 6, 2020)

Sled Driver said:


> I am trying to post up more NYC jobs, but my threads are being deleted.
> No organization, just lots of dupes.


It's okay. Just post in the appropriate thread. If its a NYC gig put it in that thread. Others here.


----------



## actiondaniel (Apr 7, 2020)

Any word from people working? What's the action like?


----------



## maineiacmedic (Apr 7, 2020)

actiondaniel said:


> Any word from people working? What's the action like?


Deployed in Louisiana and its a pretty good gig. Not as much action happening here as in New York.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 7, 2020)

You really don't want "action"...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 7, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You really don't want "action"...


"ActionDaniel" wants that action! Trying to get all up in that COVID action.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 8, 2020)

Based on what i hear from guys who work FDNY, i dont know if 50/hr is enough to get me to go into NYC. 

For those who are doing or have done this kind of work, how does this work? Do you just quit your current job and hope they hire you back at the end? Just up and move to the area all together?


----------



## Newparamedic (Apr 8, 2020)

Dealing with the covid here in California. I am never scared to interact with a positive covid pt or a covid rule out. I enjoy it. If I went to New York and got deployed I would love it. I have been talking to docs and rns and the ones who are in the icus have stated that the people who are dying from the covid are fat people. People who have pulmonary commomordities are also dying however those people are the same people who end up on a cpap machine or intubate once a year. As for the young people that are dying I have heard they are all obese. Based on this, 50 dollars is enough for me If it were 60 or 80 I would almost feeling like I am robbing them. If you are obese or have long standing uncontrolled pulmonary issues I would be scared, but I don’t and I am not.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 8, 2020)

Bullets said:


> For those who are doing or have done this kind of work, how does this work? Do you just quit your current job and hope they hire you back at the end? Just up and move to the area all together?


To be honest, I can't see many people who are working full time quitting ad helping out in the disaster locations; after all, your primary job still needs that coverage.

When I see companies throwing throwing money at people, I think the people who are taking them are either not working EMS full time, are currently laid off from their full time jobs (often non-EMS related), or people who maintain their own business, or have the flexibility to leave for weeks at a time.  

If I was 10 to 15 years younger, with 0 responsibilities, and not working full time in a "essential" job, I would be applying to work in NYC or New Orleans.  it's great money, but you will be working your butt off (pretty much what I used to do in NJ).    Even if you do catch the virus, the chances of dying are low (one of my former coworkers is currently COVID-19 positive).  Will it suck?  yep, but hopefully your PPE will protect you.

But I still can't see many people quitting their jobs to work in a pandemic area, unless they have a guarantee in writing from their employer that their job will still be there once they return.


----------



## maineiacmedic (Apr 8, 2020)

We are literally writing a history at this very moment. I'm 23, brand new medic, have 0 responsibilities, was furloughed from my out of state job because of travel restrictions and work per diem at my in state gig. I just had nothing that held me back from deploying. If you're in a similar situation, I highly recommend getting involved. Here's why

It's something incredible to be part of this response and knowing 50+ years from now people will be reading books about what we are living through at this very moment. On top of that, for all the young providers like myself reading this thread, particularly those with big career aspirations, this is the opportunity of a lifetime. If you've ever had an interest in international contract medicine or emergency disaster response/deployment, now is the time to get your foot in the door with one of these contract companies. 

At the very least, it'll look very good on your resume, provide a strong conversation topic at interviews, and set you apart from the competition when you're applying to competitive municipal positions or other contract companies (because they all want "previous contract experience"). Quadrupling my pay compared to my regular jobs also didn't hurt. All of these benefits while also positively impacting a community that needs desperate help. It's a win win for everyone. 

This is my first contract gig and deployment ever and just so happened to be right place, right time and my community did not need me as much as others desperately do. I wouldn't go quitting your established full time jobs or leaving home when home is also in a desperate need just to make a pretty penny for 1-2 months. However, if you're young, want to get your foot in the contracting door, build your resume, make good money, progress in your career, or whatever else, all while answering the call to positively impact the nation, you should sign up.

here's a few companies:
ACI Federal
Wilderness Medics (mostly wildland but also FEMA deployments)
Global Rescue
SOSI

For more:
Google search "Paramedic (or EMT) Jobs" 
the google jobs window should pop up. Click on that jobs tab.
more search settings should come up at the top of the screen
set location to "anywhere" 
set type to "Contractor" 
set date posted to "past week"
apply, apply, apply
and boom, just like that you'll be on a plane, train or automobile in a week!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 8, 2020)

Local Hospitals that are hiring, if you are tired of waiting for someone to get back to you, who may not if all their slots are filled.

NY-Presbyterian EMT or P

Holy Name Medical Center - Teaneck NJ

Relode.com  for EMT's

NYU Langone Health - EMT's - Mineola in Nassau County, Long Island, AKA the 6th borough

Holy Name Medical Center - Teaneck, N.J. for EMT's

Mount Sinai Health System NYC - Credentials Coordinator. I can't imagine they are also not hiring EMT and P's

Ambulanz - NYC EMT's (Caution: my friend an EMT contacted them and was told $18-20/hr.) Ouch

Doc Associates - White Plains, N.Y. a provider recruiter for EMT's

Valley Health System - Ridgewood, N.J. Per Diem EMT's for day shift

American Queen Steamboat Company - NYC for EMT's

Hackensack Meridian Health - Hackensack, N.J. FLight RN


I hope that the above helps someone find work and this information is also not *deleted.*


----------



## Newparamedic (Apr 8, 2020)

This helps a lot because I start my new paramedic job on the 26th of April and I want to deploy before I have to start.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 8, 2020)

While I know it may sound like a risk, I would just get in your truck and head for NY, with all your certs, paperwork, docs, etc. 
I have no doubt that you will find a job, it is only a question of how much you will be paid. Rates of pay a varying widely.

Buddy of mine told me this morning Hospitals are now paying $75 for P. So after 8 hours, that is well over $100 an hour, you likley could work all the hours you want. Worst case, work for two Hospitals or Agencies to ensure 7 day work week if that what your want to gain coming here.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 8, 2020)

This is the 9/11 of the healthcare industry.

Those who want to help wherever they are needed whether that’s NYC or your own home town are making a difference.

Stay safe and keep fighting the good fight (even if the good fight is IFTs)


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 16, 2020)

Sled Driver said:


> I'm not the point of contact for this and only know what's below. I received this in an email and figured I'd pass it along.
> 
> Caliburn International aims to empower our clients by actively leveraging our broad range of services. With our global presence, we have career opportunities across the world which can lead to a unique, exciting and fulfilling career path. Pick your path today! To see what career opportunities we have available, explore below to find your next career!
> 
> ...


@akflightmedic


----------



## maineiacmedic (Apr 16, 2020)

BCFS is currently hiring all license levels for New Orleans and locations in Texas


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 22, 2020)

Ready Responders is hiring in NYC.






						Ready
					

Ready delivers medical care         to you.




					readyresponders.com
				




Hiring for EMT, AEMT, P

Areas: Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx, Manhattan.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 22, 2020)

$18-$25 an hour in those hotspots??? Heck no....better be paying for my transport, my housing, and my food like every other contract...and double that rate at a minimum.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 22, 2020)

Sounds like the Calliburn one I put up was much better. For reasons like this, I am not a fan of private ambulance co, they look to take advantage of people. I like most here also started with a private bus company. But, none the less if people need a job there it is.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 23, 2020)

just got this from Caliburn:

On behalf of the Caliburn Recruiting Team, thank you for your application to one (or more) of our COVID-19 Emergency Response Effort postings. We appreciate your interest in supporting our country and willingness to provide medical care to those who are suffering from this virus. At this time, we have filled all of the positions necessary for the effort. Thankfully, the requirements have been less than projected due to successful social distancing practices.

Our discussions with U.S. Federal and State clients continue regarding potential new emergency medical requirements in other areas of our country. We will retain your resume so that we may contact you again if the need arises to further support these efforts. If a member of our team is in contact and you are no longer available to support these emergency medical requirements, you may let the representative know at that time.

 Thank you again for your interest and willingness to help those in need. Please continue in your local efforts to keep your community safe!

 The Caliburn Recruiting Team


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 23, 2020)

OK.

Good luck with Caliburn. If I see something similar, I will post that up also.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 24, 2020)

International SOS has an urgent locum requirement and therefore, we would like to know whether you would be available for one of the following positions ...

- ICU/Intensivist Doctor
- Anesthetist
- ICU Nurses
- ER Nurse
- Offshore Paramedics
- Ward Nurse

...which are to mobilise to Equatorial Guinea to assist in two of our major clients clinics/platforms in Equatorial Guinea.

Of course, this urgency is to assist with the COVID-19 pandemic which is currently spreading throughout Africa, and thus, our clients are requesting for additional staff to assist staff already in-situ.

Currently, the business is looking to fly medical staff from the US to the UK, whereupon a charter a flight from Stansted Airport, UK would take you onto Equatorial Guinea. The flight will depart ideally in the next 7 days or sooner!

You would need to make your own way to the US airport nearest to you, and these costs will be covered.  Kindly advise if there are travel restrictions in the US.

You would need to understand and be committed to an unknown duration whilst in Equatorial Guinea, as on arrival you will be placed in quarantine for 14 days, and thereafter, permitted to go to the clinic/offshore site to commence your work. An estimated maximum duration time could be around 12 weeks....but it could be longer.

Flights, accommodation, meals, coupled with all the necessary remote site insurances are provided.

Payment will be by the day in USDollars, with the days you are in quarantine in Equatorial Guinea being paid for as well. Please note that should, on your return to the US, you are required to be quarantined, regrettably no payment is applied for these days.

Criteria to apply:
- Registered with the appropriate medical governing body
- Specialist doctors to hold necessary post grad cert
- ICU nurse - proven current experience/tertiary certificate highly desirable)
- ER Nurse - proven current experience/tertiary certificate highly desirable)
- Previous IntlSOS experience would benefit
- Willingness to be flexible!

If you are available, please send me your CV and relevant certs by return...Sonia.bull@internationalsos.com.

Alternatively, kindly share with your colleagues.

Please note only those being considered for the position will receive a response back accordingly.

Thank you!



Kind regards,
Sonia Bull
Recruitment Consultant
International SOS

Email: sonia.bull@internationalsos.com
Worldwide Reach Human Touch


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 27, 2020)

Got my official “thanks for applying but we don’t need you” email from Caliburn.

Anyone else?


----------



## KESSC (Apr 27, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Got my official “thanks for applying but we don’t need you” email from Caliburn.
> 
> Anyone else?



“We regret to inform you that we must withdraw our offer of temporary, short-term employment supporting the New York City COVID-19 Emergency Response, which was made to you on 4/4/2020. As a result of the New York City Department of Health and Hospitals’ decision to reduce the number of beds originally needed as part of the New York City COVID-19 Emergency Response, we are now required to reduce the number of personnel originally needed to support that effort....”


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 27, 2020)

KESSC said:


> “We regret to inform you that we must withdraw our offer of temporary, short-term employment supporting the New York City COVID-19 Emergency Response, which was made to you on 4/4/2020. As a result of the New York City Department of Health and Hospitals’ decision to reduce the number of beds originally needed as part of the New York City COVID-19 Emergency Response, we are now required to reduce the number of personnel originally needed to support that effort....”


Eh balls.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 27, 2020)

NYC is hiring 1,000 contact tracers to assist in the upcoming testing and tracing effort. Those with a background in Healthcare may apply at fphnyc.org


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 3, 2020)

Who’s ready to make that contract money? It appears we are in for a second wave of the Rona and there is now a new swine flu virus in China that may become a pandemic.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 3, 2020)

Stocking up on ammo and leather BDSM gear for the impending apocalypse. Going full on Mad Max


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 3, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Stocking up on ammo and leather BDSM gear for the impending apocalypse. Going full on Mad Max


I can't find anyone local selling a Remington 870  for the life of me.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 4, 2020)

ICU/ER RNs and Paramedics...keep your eyes and ears open, there is something big cooking in Afghanisan, COVID related. I will post more as it comes forth, this is a fast paced contract start.

If this is something you have done or always wanted to do...ensure your passport is up to date and all certs/resume are ready for submission.


----------



## Sled Driver (Jul 4, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I can't find anyone local selling a Remington 870  for the life of me.




Remington has declared Chapter 11, again. The Navajo Nation has an offer on the table to buy them same as they tried the last time Remington declared bankruptcy a few years ago. If the Navajo buy Remington, it will be a significantly changed company when they emerge from Chapter 11.


----------



## Sled Driver (Jul 4, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Stocking up on ammo and leather BDSM gear for the impending apocalypse. Going full on Mad Max




Very hard to find any ammo right now, guns too for that matter. Price of ammo, if you can find it is sky high.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2020)

Back on topic please.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 26, 2020)

RNs, new grad, No NCLEX, Etc. Needed in HI.

do this:





__





						Free Online Survey Software by SurveyMonkey: Closed Survey
					

This survey is currently closed.  Please contact the author of this survey for further assistance.




					www.surveymonkey.com


----------

